# Fredricksburg, VA All Breed Shows



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So I forgot to post this but, we are here in Fredricksburg for 4 days of dog shows. If any of you in the area would like to come out here are the details.

The show is being held at the Fredricksburg Expo Center. 

Thursday

10 Bulldogs in Ring 2 at 9:00 AM after 2 Shar Peis
4 Weimaraners in Ring 1 at 10:30 AM after 3 Chessies

Friday

17 Bulldogs in Ring 2 at 8:30 AM 
7 Weimaraners in Ring 1 at 10:45 AM after 31 dogs

Saturday

19 Bulldogs in Ring 2 at 8:30 AM
10 Weimaraners in Ring 5 at 8:30 AM (I will be in this ring I have someone showing my bully)
I will also be in 3 at 10:45 AM

Sunday

19 Bulldogs in Ring 2 at 8:30 AM
9 Weimaraners in Ring 2 at 11:00 AM
I will also be in 7 at 10:15 and ring 1 at 10:30

I will post results on this thread.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck! I wish I was closer and could visit the show.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB took breed today but got nothing in the group but that is ok. She showed well and got lots of claps.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats! I hope the rest of the weekend goes even better and you get some group placements.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Congrats! I hope the rest of the weekend goes even better and you get some group placements.


Got breed again today, but again no group placement, which is fine with me. There are quite a few big handlers in the group ring so it's going to be hard.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats on the breed wins! Hope you and the pups are having fun.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Congrats on the breed wins! Hope you and the pups are having fun.


Thanks and yes we are.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB once again won breed today. We will see what tomorrow brings the judge will also be judging at weim nationals later in the year so it will be interesting.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Whoohoo! 

JC got WD and BOW in Bulldogs. BB got breed and a Group 3! 

The group judge had nothing but good things to say about BB.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful! I'm so glad you're having such a successful trip.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Wonderful! I'm so glad you're having such a successful trip.


Yep today's the last day so we are headin home now. Sunday's seem to be my lucky days.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB ended up beating 167 sporting dogs with that group placement.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> BB ended up beating 167 sporting dogs with that group placement.


That's awesome! Go BB!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> That's awesome! Go BB!


Thanks. Her next show will be the Greenville, SC shows in Feb.


----------

